# Dual Survival on Discovery Channel



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 27, 2012)

With Cody Lundin and Dave Canterybury.

Another spin-off from the survival shows with plenty of good tips and lessons to be learned.

Have you caught this one yet?

I Have my DVR recording all episodes.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Are these new episodes? I think I watched every one of the shows up til now.

Each of these two have some interesting videos on youtube as well.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

It's good show. Those two come form different schools of survival and clash but it's a friendly.


Cody never wears shoes, I can relate.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Austin said:


> It's good show. Those two come form different schools of survival and clash but it's a friendly.
> 
> Cody never wears shoes, I can relate.


I hardly ever wear them also, but that DOESN'T mean that I don't OWN any!...  :nuts:


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

I enjoy the show and have actually picked up a couple of things from it.



Austin said:


> It's good show. Those two come form different schools of survival and clash but it's a friendly.
> 
> Cody never wears shoes, I can relate.


And he has paid for it several times also. :nuts:  

Tim


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 27, 2012)

Jezcruzen said:


> Are these new episodes? I think I watched every one of the shows up til now.
> 
> Each of these two have some interesting videos on youtube as well.


All that I have recorded are showing 2011 air-dates, and Dish doesn't list the original date, just the year...maybe I'm playing catch-up here. I didn't see it until a couple months ago and quickly decided I didn't want to miss any of them. Hope they keep running the play-backs so I can watch more.

Yeah, ol' shoe-less Cody! Ha-ha!!!


----------



## crazychickenlady (Jun 30, 2011)

I like the episode where Dave decides to get honey from the beehive...hilarious! They crack me up...in an educational and serious sorta way.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

I sure hope the show was renewed...they keep showing the same episodes from last year. Even "Man Woman Wild" has new episodes out now.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> I hardly ever wear them also, but that DOESN'T mean that I don't OWN any!...  :nuts:


 I went without shoes around my place for a couple yrs and wound up with bone spurs on both feet,(heels and balls of my feet) very painful for about a yr til I got rid of them, now I will not even walk around the carpets without feet protection.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

The_Blob said:


> I hardly ever wear them also, but that DOESN'T mean that I don't OWN any!...  :nuts:


I own a few, but for the most part I'm barefoot or in sandals.

I have huge feet. I'm not a fan of ill fitting shoes.



TimB said:


> I enjoy the show and have actually picked up a couple of things from it.
> 
> And he has paid for it several times also. :nuts:
> 
> Tim


That he has. If it's snowing I'm putting on shoes. I like going barefoot but not to the point of frostbite.



lotsoflead said:


> I went without shoes around my place for a couple yrs and wound up with bone spurs on both feet,(heels and balls of my feet) very painful for about a yr til I got rid of them, now I will not even walk around the carpets without feet protection.


I've worried about that but it seems I have just as many issues with shoes putting pressure on things that break to easily.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Austin said:


> I own a few, but for the most part I'm barefoot or in sandals.
> 
> I have huge feet. I'm not a fan of ill fitting shoes.
> 
> ...


I thought I was the only one that had a hard to fit foot. I measure somewhere between a 13 and a 131/2 EEE, but the way most shoes and boots are made I usually have to get a 14EEE.
I go barefoot as much as possible and if it isn't super cold when I have to town I wear Crocs or if I have to "dress up" (clean jeans and clean shirt with only one gravy stain) I wear tennis shoes or hiking boots.
I think Ada has (after 40 yrs) finally accepted the fact that it's not worth the hassle to try and get me into dress slacks and shirt, much less suit and tie. Yep, just an old country boy that likes to be unbound. Oh yea, she hates my overalls and gets "the look" everytime I wear them. :gaah:


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

oldvet said:


> I thought I was the only one that had a hard to fit foot. I measure somewhere between a 13 and a 131/2 EEE, but the way most shoes and boots are made I usually have to get a 14EEE.
> I go barefoot as much as possible and if it isn't super cold when I have to town I wear Crocs or if I have to "dress up" (clean jeans and clean shirt with only one gravy stain) I wear tennis shoes or hiking boots.
> I think Ada has (after 40 yrs) finally accepted the fact that it's not worth the hassle to try and get me into dress slacks and shirt, much less suit and tie. Yep, just an old country boy that likes to be unbound. Oh yea, she hates my overalls and gets "the look" everytime I wear them. :gaah:


We're in the same boat, and those boats are our shoes.

If you close to an outlet mall the name brands usually have the larger sizes.

My BIL is a 15 and can't find anything to fit him ever. I found them at the outlet mall.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Austin said:


> We're in the same boat, and those boats are our shoes.
> 
> If you close to an outlet mall the name brands usually have the larger sizes.
> 
> My BIL is a 15 and can't find anything to fit him ever. I found them at the outlet mall.


Thanks Austin, that may well prove to be worth the drive. I'll give it a try.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

oldvet said:


> I thought I was the only one that had a hard to fit foot. I measure somewhere between a 13 and a 131/2 EEE, but the way most shoes and boots are made I usually have to get a 14EEE.
> I go barefoot as much as possible and if it isn't super cold when I have to town I wear Crocs or if I have to "dress up" (clean jeans and clean shirt with only one gravy stain) I wear tennis shoes or hiking boots.
> I think Ada has (after 40 yrs) finally accepted the fact that it's not worth the hassle to try and get me into dress slacks and shirt, much less suit and tie. Yep, just an old country boy that likes to be unbound. Oh yea, she hates my overalls and gets "the look" everytime I wear them. :gaah:


*Is Ada my Mother? ... my mom who's 92 is still trying to get me to wear dress shirts and slacks for every day wear.. I don't even wear that crap for dress up.. my dress up is my cargo pants and tee shirt that has the least holes in it.. BUT! I do clean my pocket gun!!..

As for feet... I wore 12 EE in the Corps but now I measure about 14 ee IF I can fins them, depends on which Asian country they are made in.. I'm still wearing a pair of lace ups I bought in 1973 and a pair I got in 99... and I bought a "gasp" pair of Birkenstock type sandals and found I love em!!guess them hippies had a good idea..lol*


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Okay Gentlemen, I have to chime in. Try being a WOMAN that wears a size 13 shoe. If I am looking for athletic shoes or hiking boots, I can buy a mens 11 (depending on the manufacturer). But do you realize how hard it is to find a dreaded high heel or just a decent everyday dress shoe?:gaah: I am usually barefoot (to save having to buy shoes too often). Frankly I like being barefoot!


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

dh has to work outside in snake country.his boots [snake boots] costs us upwards of $100 each. so it's a good thing i don't like or wear shoes no more than absolutely necessary.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

HozayBuck said:


> *Is Ada my Mother? ... my mom who's 92 is still trying to get me to wear dress shirts and slacks for every day wear.. I don't even wear that crap for dress up.. my dress up is my cargo pants and tee shirt that has the least holes in it.. BUT! I do clean my pocket gun!!..
> 
> As for feet... I wore 12 EE in the Corps but now I measure about 14 ee IF I can fins them, depends on which Asian country they are made in.. I'm still wearing a pair of lace ups I bought in 1973 and a pair I got in 99... and I bought a "gasp" pair of Birkenstock type sandals and found I love em!!guess them hippies had a good idea..lol*


:lolsmash::threadbump::lolsmash: Datgum it Buck every time I think you can't make me laugh any harder than I did before I get fooled. I don't know if I will ever get the coffee that came flying out of my nose cleaned out of this keyboard. 

Hey are these Damn things supposed to smoke and spark? :dunno:


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Goodness, y'all some big folk!


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

I like Cody. He's quirky and educational. I also like that he doesn't wear shoes. If I didn't have to, I wouldn't either! I'm barefoot as much as possible. I hate shoes. I'm even considering buying those toe running shoes so I can do barefoot running. As much as I love going barefoot, I sure don't want glass in my feet!


----------



## Hubie1110 (Mar 18, 2012)

I quite enjoy the show. I've found that both of them are very educational to watch. I really don't have a favorite, but the show does shows two totally different styles and that they can work together. If you guys and gals have seen the first few episodes then you know that Dave and Cody didn't start out very well, but you can see now that they depend on each other and trust each other more. Just figured I'd put my two cents in.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> I hardly ever wear them also, but that DOESN'T mean that I don't OWN any!...  :nuts:


I agree! :lolsmash:


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Hubie1110 said:


> I quite enjoy the show. I've found that both of them are very educational to watch. I really don't have a favorite, but the show does shows two totally different styles and that they can work together. If you guys and gals have seen the first few episodes then you know that Dave and Cody didn't start out very well, but you can see now that they depend on each other and trust each other more. Just figured I'd put my two cents in.


I agree. You can see them developing a relationship and start actually being friends in the later episodes.


----------



## pawpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

*My Apologies, Mdprepper...*



mdprepper said:


> Okay Gentlemen, I have to chime in. Try being a WOMAN that wears a size 13 shoe. If I am looking for athletic shoes or hiking boots, I can buy a mens 11 (depending on the manufacturer). But do you realize how hard it is to find a dreaded high heel or just a decent everyday dress shoe?:gaah: I am usually barefoot (to save having to buy shoes too often). Frankly I like being barefoot!


After reading this, I now know I've mislead you on the SIZE of the tobacco plants you'll be growing. I represented that they should grow taller than you, but given the shoe sizes mentioned... mea culpa! :ignore:


----------

